# Behind the scene - Realistic orchestral sound with spitfire audio



## marcodistefano (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi All,
In this video I show in details the techniques I use to orchestrate and to create a sound which is (as much as I can today) closer to realism.
The composition is this one 

Libraries used in this composition:
▸Cubase Pro 9.5
▸Spitfire EVO 4
▸Hans Zimmer Strings
▸Spitfire Chamber Strings
▸Spitfire London Contemporary Orchestra
▸Spitfire Symphonic Brass
▸Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
▸Bernard Herrmann composer toolkit
▸Hans Zimmer Percussions
▸Hans Zimmer Timpani
▸Spitfire Percussion Redux
▸Spitfire Masse

Rendered with
- Cubase
- Vienna Ensemble Pro
- Lemur


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 21, 2018)

And here it is another one
thanks for watching!


----------

